# Mail: certains messages envoyés n'apparaissent plus



## Filou53 (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour.

Depuis pas mal de temps déjà, je perds régulièrement certains des messages que j'envoie.
Ils sont bien distribués mais n'apparaissent nul part dans Mail.

Apparemment, mais je n'en suis pas sûr, cela semble se produire quand l'envoi 'traîne' un peu à s'effectuer (alors que tout semble ok: réseau opérationnel, l'iMac répond normalement , ...)

J'ai déjà nettoyé avec Onyx, réindexé, ... sans succès.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ? D'avance merci 

je travaille sur un iMac 2011
sous Mountain Lion 10 8 5
avec Mail 6 6 (1510)
et en général avec un compte Mac.com


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2014)

Filou53 a dit:


> x, réindexé, .


comment?

et autre possibilités
corruption de reglage
(par exemple suppression après envoi , sur mac ET/ou serveur)


----------



## Filou53 (21 Octobre 2014)

via
- maintenance / reconstruire / boîte aux lettres de Mail dans Onyx
- BAL / reconstruire dans Mail

et dans les préférences de Mail pour MobileMe j'ai
comportements des Bal / messages envoyés:
stocker est coché avec éliminer = jamais

Merci à toi


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2014)

Filou53 a dit:


> via
> - maintenance / reconstruire / boîte aux lettres de Mail dans Onyx
> - BAL / reconstruire dans Maii


ca c'est pour les mini pannes

la vraie reindexation c'est  de virer les " envelo*pe* index"
( multi multi traité)

ps possible que ce soit ce que fait onyx d'ailleurs
pas sûr mais probable
--
sinon changer ta plist
(multitraité)


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2014)

J'ai aussi parfois ce problème avec mes comptes iCloud quand il y a des problèmes sur les serveurs d'Apple et que la synchro IMAP se passe mal

Du coup, le message envoyé n'est pas enregistré dans les "envoyés" sur les serveurs Apple et par contrecoup, il est effacé des "envoyés" sur le Mac...

Ca fait partie des nombreux bugs des comptes iCloud  :-(


----------



## Filou53 (21 Octobre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca c'est pour les mini pannes
> 
> la vraie reindexation c'est  de virer les " envelo*pe* index"
> ( multi multi traité)
> ...



multi traité ? dans le forum tu veux dire ?

Encore merci à toi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h33 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> J'ai aussi parfois ce problème avec mes comptes iCloud quand il y a des problèmes sur les serveurs d'Apple et que la synchro IMAP se passe mal
> 
> Du coup, le message envoyé n'est pas enregistré dans les "envoyés" sur les serveurs Apple et par contrecoup, il est effacé des "envoyés" sur le Mac...
> 
> Ca fait partie des nombreux bugs des comptes iCloud  :-(



Merci aussi.

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que cela a l'air de se produire de plus en plus souvent...


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2014)

Filou53 a dit:


> ...
> Merci aussi.
> 
> Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que cela a l'air de se produire de plus en plus souvent...



C'est par périodes.

Moi jusqu'à il y a quelques mois, quand Apple annonçait des indisponibilités du service Mail touchant 0,1% des clients iCloud, chaque fois j'étais dedans...

en ce moment, ca va beaucoup mieux


----------



## Filou53 (21 Octobre 2014)

Je viens de réindexer.

Reste plus qu'à voir ce que cela va donner mais d'après ce que R e m y  a écrit,
j'ai un peu peur que le problème ne persiste

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h54 ----------

Apparemment c'est raté:
Je viens encore de perdre un envoi... 

Plutôt que de s'amuser à révolutionner les icônes (par exemple, celle d'iTunes qui a méchamment rougi),
Apple pourrait s'intéresser à des problèmes qui, très humblement, me semblent plus pertinents !


----------



## elav67 (22 Octobre 2014)

Même problème
Certains messages apparaissent dans la section "envoyés" mais pas d'autres.
Le bug est apparu subitement alors que tout allait bien.

Quant au fait de virer les "enveloppe index" (avec 2 P ??) ou changer la plist comme dit Pascalformac, c'est bien gentil mais il ne faut pas oublier que ce forum est dédié à tous, y compris ceux qui débutent
Et ressasser systématiquement "multi multi traité", ça n'arrange rien !
Au moins, mettre des liens car la recherche ne donne pas grand chose.
Enfin, si On tombe sur des messages de Pascalformac qui dit "multi multi traité" !!!!!!!!!
Sans donner les infos à nouveau ; ce qui ne coute pas grand chose pourtant.
Surtout pour quelqu'un qui a plus de 50000 messages à son actif ;-)

N'empêche, après avoir fait ce qu'il faut, le problème persiste.
Une mise à jour s'impose car le soucis doit être plus profond.


----------



## Filou53 (22 Octobre 2014)

elav67 a dit:


> Même problème
> Certains messages apparaissent dans la section "envoyés" mais pas d'autres.
> Le bug est apparu subitement alors que tout allait bien.



Merci pour ton retour 
Cela me 'rassure', je pensais être le seul à avoir ce souci avec les envois
car c'est un problème qu'on ne cite pas souvent.

Pour info, j'ai aussi entamé un nettoyage de mes mails avec Mail Archiver X.
Mais j'avance lentement car j'essaie d'être le plus méthodique possible.
Ceci dit, je ne crois pas que cela changera qq chose. 
Au moins ma boîte sera un peu plus propre...

Sincèrement, je me demande de plus en plus souvent en fonction de quoi Apple fait évoluer son OS: des rêves de développeurs dans leur tour d'ivoire ou un réel souci des utilisateurs ???
Cela me rappelle une autre firme ayant pignon sur rue :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (22 Octobre 2014)

elav67 a dit:


> .
> 
> Quant au fait de virer les "enveloppe index" (avec 2 P ??) ou changer la plist comme dit Pascalformac, c'est bien gentil mais il ne faut pas oublier que ce forum est dédié à tous, y compris ceux qui débutent
> Et ressasser systématiquement "multi multi traité", ça n'arrange rien !
> ...



y a un truc qui s'appelle la RECHERCHE
et tout inscrit s'y ENGAGE

et si tu es vraiment tombé sur tant de posts de moi tu y aurais vu AUSSI la bonne orthographe qu'en géneral je tape en la mettant en valeur
envelo*pe* index

ainsi que sur des fils où j'ai déjà donné les procédures completes
( y compris avec images dans certains fils)
-
la recherche dans les forums macg se fait comme ca

Recherche avancée interne
( en haut à coté de derniers messages)

ou google ( ou autre) restreinte au site 
Recherche écrite de cette façon

site:forums.macg.co   termes de recherche


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2014)

elav67 a dit:


> .....
> Surtout pour quelqu'un qui a plus de 50000 messages à son actif ;-)
> ....



dont probablement 49900 de réponse automatique "sujet multi traité, utiliser la Recherche"! 

Pour en revenir au problème évoqué, mon diagnostic est qu'il est lié à des problèmes de synchro sur les serveurs IMAP d'Apple car pour ce qui me concerne, c'est systématiquement dans des périodes où l'envoi via le smtp iCloud est lent, voire TRES lent, que ce problème de mail envoyé non enregistré dans les "Envoyés" se produit.

Je crains qu'il n'y ait aucune solution à rechercher sur nos Macs...

J'en suis venu à choisir systématiquement le smtp de mon FAI lors de l'envoi de mails importants, pour être sûr d'en garder trace dans les "Envoyés"


----------



## pascalformac (22 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> dont probablement 49900 de réponse automatique "sujet multi traité, utiliser la Recherche"! "


plus que ca !


----------



## Filou53 (23 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> J'en suis venu à choisir systématiquement le smtp de mon FAI lors de l'envoi de mails importants, pour être sûr d'en garder trace dans les "Envoyés"



Bonne idée mais cela implique de devoir faire attention à chaque envoi, et je suis un modèle de distraction :rose:

Est-ce qu'une autre approche ne serait de jouer sur les préférences et de cocher l'option 'Automatiquement m'ajouter en cc (ou cci)' ?
Cela entraîne du nettoyage en plus mais là, on ne risque pas d'oublier...

Je vais tester.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Octobre 2014)

Filou53 a dit:


> B 'Automatiquement m'ajouter en cc (ou cci)' ?
> Cela entraîne du nettoyage en plus mais là, on ne risque pas d'oublier...
> 
> Je vais tester.


tu peux faciliter le nettoyage en creant une BAL "double de securité" avec une regle de rangement ( du genre de: toi Apple ET  à: toi Apple et action : mettre dans BAL "double de securité")

remy est un des sorciers es règles , il t'expliquera si tu y arrives pas
(je me rappelle certains postes es regles pour playlist itunes malines  si je me trompe pas)

note tu pourrais appeler cette BAL " rangement à cause de cette daube d'iclahoude  y se foutent de notre gueule mais pourquoi je m'en sers "
mais c'est un peu long


----------



## Filou53 (23 Octobre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu peux faciliter le nettoyage en creant une BAL "double de securité" avec une regle de rangement ( du genre de: toi Apple ET  à: toi Apple et action : mettre dans BAL "double de securité")



Amusant ! c'est ce que j'étais en train de tester 

J'ai juste un petit souci: j'ai choisi de m'envoyer la copie en Cci 
(plutôt qu'en Cc pour que mes correspondants ne se demandent pas ce qui m'arrive   )
j'ai donc dû ajouter 'Cci' dans la liste des en-têtes
mais cela n'a pas l'air de fonctionner 

A suivre...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h43 ----------




Filou53 a dit:


> j'ai donc dû ajouter 'Cci' dans la liste des en-têtes



c'est là que cela foire ...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Octobre 2014)

detail





Filou53 a dit:


> (plutôt qu'en Cc pour que mes correspondants ne se demandent pas ce qui m'arrive   )


d'une part la majorité des gens ne scrutent pas les adresses

ils lisent le contenu du message
puis réfléchissent pour décider
 repondre , oui non?
maintenant ou plus tard?

et même si certains voient une adresse en cc qui """pourrait" faire penser à toi (en passant adresse qui n'est absolument pas obligée de refleter ton identité civile..)

et alors?

au mieux ils s'en foutent
au "pire" ils se disent , tiens lui aussi il a ce souci avec iclahoude, pas mal l'astuce
ou
mais  pourquoi il se sert d'un email iclahoude si ca marche mal?
encore un fanboy prêt à accepter tout parce que c'est Apple


----------



## Filou53 (24 Octobre 2014)

Filou53 a dit:


> Amusant ! c'est ce que j'étais en train de tester
> 
> J'ai juste un petit souci: j'ai choisi de m'envoyer la copie en Cci
> (plutôt qu'en Cc pour que mes correspondants ne se demandent pas ce qui m'arrive   )
> j'ai donc dû ajouter 'Cci' dans la liste des en-têtes



Effectivement, c'est au niveau de la condition sur le Cci ajouté que cela foire.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?
D'avance merci


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2014)

Filou53 a dit:


> Effectivement, c'est au niveau de la condition sur le Cci ajouté que cela foire.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?
> D'avance merci


une toute simple
t'ajouter en destinataire dans A
(ou en CC)


----------



## Filou53 (24 Octobre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> une toute simple
> t'ajouter en destinataire dans A
> (ou en CC)



nan, nan, nan... 

j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi ce que je fais ne fonctionne pas et comment solutionner.

On n'est pas sous Window$ quand même


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2014)

Filou53 a dit:


> nan, nan, nan...
> 
> j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi ce que je fais ne fonctionne pas et comment solutionner.
> 
> On n'est pas sous Window$ quand même


ahh ben si en plus tu veux " comprendre"  faut soit arrêter l'informatique 2014 (  qui est très " pas besoin de comprendre") soit passer un diplome de techosse

-
note une des hypotheses
 un CCI a plusieurs definitions
l'adresse est techniquement à la fois vers  le destinataire  et vers " "undisclosed recipients" et autres intitulés es adresses non vues
peut etre que le filtrage se prend les pieds


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2014)

Filou53 a dit:


> Amusant ! c'est ce que j'étais en train de tester
> 
> J'ai juste un petit souci: j'ai choisi de m'envoyer la copie en Cci
> (plutôt qu'en Cc pour que mes correspondants ne se demandent pas ce qui m'arrive   )
> ...




Qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas au juste?

Tu ne reçois pas les mails que tu envoies alors que tu es bien en CCi?
Ou ce sont les règles de filtrages qui n'agissent pas à la réception de ces mails?


----------



## Filou53 (24 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas au juste?
> 
> Tu ne reçois pas les mails que tu envoies alors que tu es bien en CCi?
> Ou ce sont les règles de filtrages qui n'agissent pas à la réception de ces mails?



J'ai ajouté une règle Duplicata disant:
- si toutes les conditions suivantes sont remplies
- Compte est MobileMe​- Cci contient mon_prénom (pour tester. j'ai essayé sans succès avec nom.prénom@mac.com)​
- effectuer les opérations
- définir la couleur d'arrière-plan jaune (à nouveau pour tester simplement)​
Comme Cci n'existe pas dans la liste des conditions possibles,
j'ai cliqué dans la liste sur Modifier la liste des en-têtes (dernière ligne)
et j'y ai ajouté Cci
Apparemment, c'est cela qui ne fonctionne pas... 

Merci d'avance pour ton aide et si ce n'est déjà fait, bon appétit

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h31 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> ahh ben si en plus tu veux " comprendre"  faut soit arrêter l'informatique 2014 (  qui est très " pas besoin de comprendre") soit passer un diplome de techosse


Merci aussi

Mais à 60 piges passées, trop tard pour se refaire ou passer un diplôme machin


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2014)

ok je regarderai ce soir sur mon Mac comment rajouter CCI ou CCC dans les en-têtes sur lesqules appliquer une condition


----------



## Filou53 (24 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> ok je regarderai ce soir sur mon Mac comment rajouter CCI ou CCC dans les en-têtes sur lesqules appliquer une condition



Trop bon. Merci


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2014)

Essaye déjà en rajoutant l'entête  Bcc (pour Blind carbon copy) au lieu de CCi (car je crois que c'est sous cet intitulé que le champ figure dans les entêtes d'emails


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2014)

Bon ben ça ne fonctionne pas..... quand on regarde l'intégralité de l'en-tête d'un message qui a été envoyé avec des destinataires en CCi (ou Bcc en anglais), cet en-tête ne comporte pas cette info

En fait quand on reçoit un message en ayant été mis en Cci, dans l'en-tête de l'eMail notre adresse figure en face du champ A: (on apparait comme destinataire)


----------



## Filou53 (30 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon ben ça ne fonctionne pas.....



Merci à toi d'avoir testé... 

Ceci dit, ces derniers temps, le problème semblait s'aggraver.
Et bien sûr, sur le site d'Apple 'Etat du système' ( http://www.apple.com/befr/support/systemstatus/ ) tout semble baigner...

Ce qui m'étonne aussi c'est qu'apparemment peu de gens se plaignent sur ce sujet.
Serions-nous les seuls à utiliser Mail avec iCloud/IMAP ? :rose:

Dur, dur.


----------



## Filou53 (25 Novembre 2014)

juste pour info...

je viens de passer sous Mavericks (10 9 5).
Depuis, mes envois de mails ont l'air de re-fonctionner correctement ! 
Je retrouve bien mes messages dans la boîte 'Envoyés'.

Par contre, j'ai maintenant quelques soucis avec Gmail (je suis en Imap).
Mail perd régulièrement la connexion.

Que du bonheur :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2014)

Filou53 a dit:


> juste pour info...
> 
> je viens de passer sous Mavericks (10 9 5).


comment?
 clean install?
 ou upgrade avec preservation reprise des utilisateurs et réencodage?
(qui crée des couacs  de ré-encodage , une tradition , surtout avec Mail , carnet et calendrier)

or comme tu avais déjà un Mail ML assez pourave ,si simple upgrade , il en reprend les fichiers pouraves
SI c'est cette install faudra réparer ( multi traité)

si c'est une clean install bien verifier tous les reglages de ce gmail  dans Mail, eventuellement changer certains ports
ca aussi  multitraité


----------



## Filou53 (25 Novembre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse.

N'ayant pas assez de temps pour le moment, je suis passé par un simple upgrade.
Je compte faire un clean install quand je passerai sous Yosemite. 

Ce qu'il y a de 'marrant', c'est que
d'un côté, cela va mieux (mes msg envoyés)
et que d'un autre, cela ne va plus !
Je n'avais pas vraiment de problème Gmail précédemment.

Mais apparemment, cela semble toucher pas mal de monde !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2014)

la plupart des gens qui ont des soucis ont

soit migrés avec des fichiers déjà booofs dans l'ancien OS
soit couac de réencodage ( de fichiers sains ou pire déjà nazes avant)
soit si clean install ils ont fait trop confiance aux réglages automatiques et ne les ont pas verifiés et reréglés comme il faut


----------



## Filou53 (25 Novembre 2014)

Mais apparemment, il y a quand eu même pas mal de soucis avec Gmail, non ???

Enfin, tant pis, je vais essayer de prendre mon mal en patience
... et de ne pas tarder à faire un clean install Yosemite !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2014)

j'ai installé  ou upgradé des tonnes de Mail avec Gmail
 jamais eu de couac , ou si couac c'était vite réparable ( de reconfiguration à neuf de Mail dans la session jusqu"au classique:  le simple changement de plist )


----------



## r e m y (29 Novembre 2016)

Je réactive cette discussion car je suis confronté depuis une dizaine de jours au probleme décrit ...

L'envoi et la réception d'emails un peu volumineux (du fait de pièces jointes) depuis mes comptes iCloud sont tres lents (10 kO/s en réception, parfois 1 kO/s en envoi) alors que tout le reste fonctionne normalement niveau débits de ma liaison ADSL (1 Mo/s en réception, 110 ko/s en envoi). Hier soir il m'a fallu 10 mn pour récupérer un fichier Excel de 1 Mo en PJ d'un email...normalement ca prend 1 seconde!

Ca a 2 conséquences fâcheuses:
- les mails volumineux envoyés ne s'enregistrent pas dans la boîte "envoyés" (sujet de cette discussion)
- les mails reçus, que je redirige vers des boîtes locales avec des règles de tri, sont souvent transférés vers ces boîtes de rangement alors qu'une partie des pièces jointes ne sont pas intégralement téléchargées (ce qui fait que je me retrouve avec des pièces jointes corrompues inutilisables)

Le probleme se produit aussi bien sur mon vieil iMac sous SnowLeopard que sur le MacBookPro sous Yosemite.
Je pense que le probleme est bien sur les serveurs Apple, mais c'est vraiment pénible.

Pour l'instant, j ai désactivé toutes mes règles de tri à l'arrivée pour laisser les emails dans la boîte Arrivée du compte iCloud, et j'envoie tous les mails en passant par le smtp de mon FAI (mais du coup les "envoyés" sont sur le serveur IMAP du FAI et pas sur iCloud, ce qui est problématique si je change de FAI)

D'autres ont-ils constaté des problèmes similaires? Et, je rêve sans doute..., trouvé une solution?


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2016)

On peut utiliser un serveur SMTP et recopier dans le dossier des messages envoyés de son compte de messagerie. Le dossier des envoyés n'est qu'un dossier comme un autre, une convention. Le client de messagerie envoie d'abord le message (protocole SMTP + extensions) puis recopie le message dans le dossier des envoyés (protocole IMAP).
Je fais ça tous les jours avec certains comptes liés à mon FAI, quand je ne suis pas connecté à la maison.

Quant à ton problème, je dirais que, malheureusement, il vaudrait mieux ne pas trop utiliser la messagerie d'Apple qui, si elle fonctionne globalement pas mal, est nettement en-dessous d'autres fournisseurs bien plus fiables [j'ai un compte chez Online (Free professionnel) et chez FastMail et je ne me souviens pas d'avoir eu le moindre problème ; FastMail est particulièrement efficace, bien conçu, professionnel quoi].

Je te conseillerais déjà de paramétrer ton client de messagerie pour enregistrer tes brouillons en local et pas sur le serveur [tu peux le faire par exemple avec Thunderbird et PostBox (logique) ; avec Mail je crois (mais je ne l'ai pas avec moi pour vérifier)]. Lorsqu'on a des messages importants, c'est un peu compliqué pour l'IMAP en général et catastrophique pour iCloud en particulier. Un jour j'ai dû galérer plusieurs heures avant de trouver une méthode pour purger la messagerie d'un message volumineux que iCloud ne savait pas gérer.


----------



## r e m y (29 Novembre 2016)

Merci de ta sollicitude et des idees. 

Recopier les messages envoyés du dossier "envoyés" de mon FAI vers le dossier "envoyés" d'iCloud, effectivement j'avais oublié cette possibilité toute bête... Il faut que je pense à le faire régulièrement et je risque quand même d'être confronté à mon probleme de débit anormalement faible en ce moment avec les serveurs mail d'iCloud pour la synchronisation IMAP des emails que je glisserai ainsi d'un dossier "envoyés" à l'autre. 

Quant à ne plus utiliser iCloud, ca va être compliqué... Il y a tellement longtemps que je ne communique que mes adresses mac.com (depuis la création des iTools!)

Pour ce qui est des brouillons, ils s'enregistrent bien en local (meme plusieurs fois vu le temps que mettent en ce moment les messages un peu lourd à partir), mais ils sont souvent incomplets en ne comportant pas la totalité des pièces jointes.... Ce n'est donc pas la garantie de conserver une copie exacte du message envoyé. 

Reste le probleme de la réception extrêmement lente depuis iCloud et la corruption des pièces jointes qui ne se téléchargent pas en totalité. 

Je pense que je vais mettre en place une redirection sur le serveurs iCloud vers mon serveur email OVH, par exemple, et relever ce serveur, plutôt que celui d'iCloud. En espérant que les pièces jointes seront correctement réexpédiées d'iCloud vers OVH...


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2016)

Comme c'est quelque chose qui n'arrive "que" depuis une dizaine de jours, c'est peut-être simplement une panne qu'on espère passagère dans iCloud. Tu as eu un contact avec le SAV d'Apple sur ce problème ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Novembre 2016)

Bien sûr que j'ai contacté le support iCloud. Mais ils se contentent de me dire que tout va bien, tous les services sont opérationnels. 

Je pense que ça finira par revenir à la normale, comme ca avait ete le cas il y a quelques années, mais ce manque de fiabilité est vraiment pénible.


----------



## r e m y (30 Novembre 2016)

Hier soir, retour à une situation semblant normale (en tous cas en terme de débits de réception ou d'envoi des mails)...

Je ne sais si c'est dû à un problème résolu du côté des serveurs Apple (après tout, mon contact avec le support a peut-être servi à faire quelques vérifications  , même si ils m.ont renvoyé vers la page de statut des services où tous les voyants étaient au vert), ou si c'est lié au fait que j'ai dû redémarrer ma TimeCapsule...

Serait-il possible que la TimeCapsule soit à l'origine d'un mauvais débit sur les ports utilisés par les mails iCloud, et que le redémarrage ait permis de retrouver un fonctionnement normal? C'est une hypothèse que je testerai la prochaine fois où je constaterai des problèmes de débits... (Dans un autre fil, quelqu'un signalait qu'il devait régulièrement redémarrer sa TimeCapsule pour retrouver un débit normal sur Internet)


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2016)

Si tu utilises ta Time Capsule pour des fonctions réseau (genre routeur ouifi), on peut effectivement imaginer qu'elle puisse mettre le bazar. Voulant optimiser certaines fonctionnalités, Apple a pu glisser dans ses routeurs des améliorations pour ses _propres_ services.
Dans ce cas, que ces améliorations (ou traitement spécifiques) se révèlent funestes à l'occasion ne me paraît pas du tout étonnant [ma confiance en la capacité d'Apple à produire des logiciels optimisés s'étiole un peu plus avec le temps, notamment ce qui touche au réseau].


----------



## r e m y (30 Novembre 2016)

Oui la TimeCapsule, branchée à un "modem ADSL" est bien mon routeur réseau principal...


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2016)

C'est très exactement la raison pour laquelle je préfère utiliser des composants les plus standards possibles : ils peuvent être plus ou moins bien faits mais ils sont moins inutilement biaisés.
De la même manière, si macOS se comporte plutôt bien sur mes ordinateurs, c'est parce que je n'utilise presque aucune des fonctions formidables et propriétaires d'Apple (Handoff, FusionDrive, TimeMachine etc.) et très peu de logiciels fournis par Apple (pas beaucoup Safari, pas trop Mail). Le système est donc limité à des fonctions simples et il le fait plutôt correctement (encore que, pour le réseau, ça dépende un peu...)

Bref, je crois que tu tiens ton coupable.


----------



## r e m y (30 Novembre 2016)

Si je constate à nouveau des baises de performances dans la réception et envoi des mails iCloud, je referai un redémarrage de la TimeCapsule pour verifier que c'est bien elle qui merdoie...


----------

